# breeding- mare willing but stallion not interested



## yankee_minis (Apr 22, 2012)

We have hand bred up until this spring. I have 4 mares in with the stallion (I've been using him for 2-3 years). Last Thursday this particular mare stood to be bred. She is still following the stallion around with her tail up but he won't breed her.

The problem is that I need to start her on regumate 5 days after she stands for breeding. And I have to determine that date.

So do I trust that the stallion knows what he's doing and that she's just looking for extra nookie?


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 22, 2012)

Usually if my stallion isn't interested, she might be, but she is not ready to be bred. Another day or two and then its a different story.


----------



## Lewella (Apr 22, 2012)

Has the mare been cultured this spring? Some stallion's won't breed a "dirty" mare no matter how interested she is!


----------



## ohmt (Apr 22, 2012)

Stallions always know-I had an outside mare last year who went through 4 heat cycles last year, but took on the first. The stallion would NOT cover her and I was so worried. Well, he knew better than I did




Also, almost all of my stallions only cover a mare once or twice a cycle. They know exactly when and their mares almost always settle first time around. Maybe she's just not ready yet. An infection, like Lewella said, is also a good possibility.


----------



## yankee_minis (Apr 22, 2012)

He covered her last Thursday.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 22, 2012)

Are you sure he is not covering her at night?

I have run Carlos for three years now and, apart form when I hand breed him, I have never seen him cover. All his mares get in foal, though!

If you need to know for the Regumate I suggest you take her out at night and then put her back in the morning when you can watch her.


----------



## AshleyNicole (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a stallion that I have never seen breed a mare but he gets them in foal every time the first time. I'm pretty sure he breeds them at night as Jane said hers did. I also have a younger stallion that is more inexperienced and I have also seen his mares following him around but I rarely see him breed them. I think as others have said that he just knows better than I do when they are ready lol. I have heard him breed at night as well so they just want some privacy lol.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 22, 2012)

Havent read the prior posts but Regumate is usually for a hormone imbalance. If this mare is cycling, but is not a fertile cycle with an egg, the stallions seem to know. I would have her vet checked to see if she has a follicle. Stallions have a great sense of what is going on, and if he is not interested, there is something amiss.


----------



## yankee_minis (Apr 22, 2012)

I've had her for 2 years and she hasn't caught. So I am trying this. I give her regumate for 2 weeks and then they do an ultrasound and check hormone levels. If she is pregnant and the hormone levels are good, we can stop the regumate. If she is pregnant and the hormone levels aren't good, then she stays on it. If she isn't pregnant then we go to the next step. I haven't had to do that with other mares-- this has worked in the past. Could be an infection, could be any number of things.

My thought is to pick up the regumate from the vet tomorrow and start her on it Tuesday.


----------

